# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Sistemas de Riego >  La agricultura avanzada como un instrumento contra la desertificación en Israel

## Jonasino

> La desertificación afecta las regiones áridas a lo largo de todo el mundo, causando la miseria a poblaciones de vastas áreas y amenazándolas con el hambre. Revertir el proceso por el cual el desierto invade las tierras cultivables convirtiéndolas en desolado yermo es uno de los desafíos más importantes que afrontan las comunidades y naciones de las regiones áridas. 
> El enfrentamiento con los problemas causados por la desertificación requiere enormes esfuerzos. Un requisito previo esencial para el éxito es un liderazgo que se dedique y que esté consciente de los problemas y dispuesto a asignar los recursos financieros necesarios para la introducción de métodos agrotecnológicos eficaces - y dotado de gran perseverancia. 
> 
> Desde los comienzos mismos del Israel moderno, el asentamiento del desierto y su transformación en tierra agrícola ha sido considerado como materia de prioridad nacional. Primero a través del esfuerzo y luego por medio de la investigación y el desarrollo, la pericia agrícola conseguida fue incorporada a la práctica y pasó a ser un instrumento muy útil en la conversión del desierto en tierra productiva y habitable. 
> 
> La principal transición de una agricultura tradicional a una de avanzada se basó, desde un comienzo, en el cambio de las actitudes respecto al abastecimiento del agua a las regiones áridas, combinado con una adecuada adaptación e implementación de métodos agrícolas avanzados y de la experiencia acumulada. 
> 
> La función crucial del abastecimiento del agua para fines agrícolas en las regiones áridas y semiáridas de Israel será estudiada en detalle. 
> 
> ...


Fuente:MFA - Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Israel

----------

